# La For Dominicana Cigar Tasting in OKLAHOMA CITY and TULSA 6-6-07 and 6-7-07



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I know, i've prolly PM'ed some of your Okies to death....but that's how I roll! LOL!

La Flor Dominicana --- Cigar Tasting
Jun 06 at Founge and Bates
Tulsa OK (918) 488-0818


La Flor Dominicana -- Cigar Tasting
Jun 07 at ZT Cigars
3:30pm-7pm
Oklahoma City OK (405) 942-0070

I'm not certain what time the Tulsa event is, so you Tulsa-Gorilla's will have to call the cigar shop up there and find out. I will of course be at the ZT Cigars events. Hope some of you can make it up there (cough....ROB...cough!)


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> I know, i've prolly PM'ed some of your Okies to death....but that's how I roll! LOL!
> 
> La Flor Dominicana --- Cigar Tasting
> Jun 06 at Founge and Bates
> ...


I hope I can too


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> I hope I can too


Are you OK, Rob? You don't look so good....you look alittle worn and under the weather....maybe....a cold...or FLU coming on??? It might could hit onThursday, full-bore....I don't think you're gonna be OK....


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately I am in Wyoming atm

I'm sure you guys will have fun:ss


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had to miss this one sorry Aaron but definitely on for the berf herf


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I had to miss this one sorry Aaron but definitely on for the berf herf


Damn and I was already tasting one of those LFD's you were gonna get me Jr. :r


----------

